# Where are the measurements to Rythmik's LV-12R?



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I wanted to check the measurements again for this sub and I dont see the measurements anymore. Why is this? 









Rythmik LV12R Subwoofer Review


Rythmik LV12R By Jim Wilson (theJman) Introduction The subject of this review is the Rythmik LV12R, a bass reflex subwoofer that uses a 12" driver and rear-facing port. Measuring 22.5"x16"x18.75" (HWD, including grill) and weighing 61 pounds means it's on the large side for a subwoofer...




www.hometheatershack.com


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Well?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Lost in the ether I'm afraid. A while back the forum software was updated and in the process it stripped every image, graph and picture from all my articles. Below are the FR (green is driver, blue is port) and the spectrographs for the driver and port. I can't find the combined image on that one so I'll include the individuals.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

theJman said:


> Lost in the ether I'm afraid. A while back the forum software was updated and in the process it stripped every image, graph and picture from all my articles. Below are the FR (green is driver, blue is port) and the spectrographs for the driver and port. I can't find the combined image on that one so I'll include the individuals.


Thanks JMan


----------

